# She Leaves me tonight



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, a few months ago I would say you were crazy if you asked me if I would consider selling my GTO. 

Since that time, I have come to realize that I would not be happy using my GTO as a daily driver and keeping her outside in the elements. Having to drive the kids in the winter snow to school while wife is at work with tahoe. I have even thought of building another garage, carport, and just keeping a cover on it. I am doing some more house projects and want to give my wife, children, animals the best possible envoirment to live in and did not want to spend anymore money on a hoopty car to drive daily with additional expenses of Jersey insurance, Registration, and up keep. I realized right now anyway, that the next few years while my children are young that mostly all of my attention needs to be geared towards them and my wife. Then when they are older and in college or working on a family of their own I will some day have that old 1970 GTO or new age GTO to sit back, pamper, and enjoy. That doesnt mean that the vehicle I will be getting now wont be pampered, modified, and etc...It means it will be more practical for my life at this moment...Maybe in a year or two Ill jump into a four door G8 GXP and then couple years down the road into a NEW AGE GTO. But, until that day happens, I still plan be active on this forum and to talk shop with all of you that I now consider my family..

Today, I will take my last ride in her to the new owner... It just so happens to be pouring miserably outside...I only have driven the GTO maybe twice in the rain...It was against my goat religion...The ride should be a good half hour to where I am to meet up with the luck new owner of a well taken care of and beautiful machine....

Thanks to all of you that has helped me in the past with making modification decisions on her and the support you have all shown on my decision to let her go..Hopefullly you all will still give me advice on future rides...

Well, it is time to go becasue it is becoming difficult to see the screen..

Take care,

NJgoat


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don't you be going anywhere!! STICK AROUND!!!!!!!!!

Glad it all worked out for you in the end! Lets see some pics of that new ride when you get it.
I guess the poll can be closed now. Was fun while it lasted. :lol:

:cheers:cheers:cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

NJ Sierra – nothing preventing you from hanging-out here, if you heart can take it...

This song is only half-way meant to be toung & cheek because I know you have fond memories of your Goat...:cheers:cheers 
(Scip the Into crap to get to the song) 
YouTube - Barbra Streisand - The Way We Were (1975)

Take Care Buddy…


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Truly a sad day Chris, I know you loved your goat but you did what you had to for your wife and kids and nobody will fault you for that. You better still stick around here and contribute bro, good luck w/ the new ride. :cheers


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Nj don't worry your GTO is going to a great owner and it will be store in a garage the way you kept it


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

NJGoat to NJSierra....I say congratulations are in order. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Nj don't worry your GTO is going to a great owner and it will be store in a garage the way you kept it


Thanks...It was hard letting her go...Ed seemed like a really nice guy. Thanks again.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I guess this means I'll have to edit my signature information and photo now....Maybe not the photo. Feels like I lost a family member.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey atleast you gave her up for a good cause! The owner will defenitely keep her in the same conditions you did. One lucky dude he is! 

So its gone now? when does the Sierra arrive? Did you keep any pieces of the GTO for memories? enjoy and hope to see you stay on the forum board!


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> Thanks...It was hard letting her go...Ed seemed like a really nice guy. Thanks again.


Yea, he loves that car as much as you do. Atleast you know it went to a good home. If you would have traded it in you wouldn't know what kind of person that would have bought it. So you know it will be well taken care of, so you can be happy about that NJ, knowing your car will be treasured like when you owned it. :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Chris,
Sounds like it was pouring inside and outside your.. errr, former goat yesterday.

Don't beat yourself up over the hard choice you needed to make... family always comes 1st and you have youngin's to put above all else. I'm on the back side of that adventure and purchased my GTO as a retirement present to myself so I can tell ya, your long term goal is sound (except for old goats I'd prefer a 67 rag top over a 70)..... my crystal ball is showing me a G8 GT GXP is in your near future.

:cheers

Next time I'm rollin thru south Jersey I can always take a run past your place and throw a rev or two at ya or leave a different kind of donut for ya to enjoy...  

Seriously, stay safe!!

Red.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, I really did like my goat....Still saddened by the whole thing...but I know it is best for me right now...I may keep this truck...pay it off... and buy another future hot rod...and keep the Truck for my daily driver..which will also be modded out...I picked it up tonight at 6pm when I got done work..It looks nice..I have a couple things ordered for it already and stopped by the local muffler man who is gonna turn the keys up on the front end so it sits level with the rest of the truck. It raises it like two or three inches in the front.. I did this with my 05 chevy silverado. i am thinking of getting a flomaster 44 single inlet dual outlet as well...I need to hear a little rumble. Once I get that done Ill shoot some pictures... It is a pretty blue with 20" GM chrome wheels...Looks nice....

The wife had to put one of the family cats to sleep today...she had the cat for a good fifteen years...She was all kinda tore up...Then I had to come home and bury it and explain the whole thing to my four year old daughter...That was the toughest thing I had to do yet...She took it better than me and my wife...Being a father does have its difficult times....


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations on the truck!! sorry to hear about the cat


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

That sucks man.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea, I miss my baby "the goat". I think of her often...I still have a picture of her on my desk top....One day I'll be back in a faster than ever Pontiac!!!! Mark my word....:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Your baby is waiting for you NJ! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My wife saw that pic and well.....she's wanting. I cautioned her on the teasing Lutz does and not to expect it. I'm not expecting to see a new one. IMO if they do, it's got to look a bit different than the G-8.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Your baby is waiting for you NJ! :cheers


I'll be ready....Maybe right away...Let any bugs get worked out first...Then I'll prance!!!!:cheers See..Maybe my situation was meant to be...Maybe there will be brighter easy treading waters ahead..:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BETTER


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> BETTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> BETTER


Not this again!!










Just had to add this pic, I need this shirt.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Not this again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need who's wearing the shirt.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Im with ya on that one Judge...WOWOW:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Not this again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think that Judge is rice???????

I'll give you RICE


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

You guys are outta control!!!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL that judge is not rice, notice *"Just had to add this pic, I need this shirt."*

I like to randomly add pictures to completely off-topic discussions!

Like this one..... Isnt it supposed to be the other way around??


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Aramz06 - That is you on the left correct? Don't forget to take your FiberCon...:rofl::rofl::rofl:



Aramz06 said:


> LOL that judge is not rice, notice *"Just had to add this pic, I need this shirt."*
> 
> I like to randomly add pictures to completely off-topic discussions!
> 
> Like this one..... Isnt it supposed to be the other way around??


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> LOL that judge is not rice, notice *"Just had to add this pic, I need this shirt."*
> 
> I like to randomly add pictures to completely off-topic discussions!
> 
> Like this one..... Isnt it supposed to be the other way around??


LOOK! A cavalier with swing doors. :lol::lol: Mr Fibercon there wears diapers?


----------

